# first try



## NCGUY (May 14, 2010)

So I was thinking about buildng my own rod but I have absolutely no idea what I am getting into. I have YouTube'd rod building and all I really want is a 7'-7'6" rod with a medium heavy tip that I can feel light bites on like flounder or sheepshead. I'll probably pair it with a penn no9. I like penn reels and the bait clicker on those small reels. I don't want to spend a lot of money and I saw one like I want and it is called an airwave(???) I like the way that the grip is two different pieces of cork. Anyways if anybody has any advice about how to get started it would be greatly appreciated. Also is there a place around raleigh nc where I could look at rod blanks. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

There are tutorials and plenty of other information on Mudhole. That is as good of place to start as any.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

In conjunction with NC Wildlife and the Pechmann Fishing Education Center in Fayetteville, they just had another basic rod building class a week ago Sat. The classes are free and each participant leaves with a rod they build themselves. It is a great way to get your feet wet. All tools and materials are provided. Too bad you missed it. That would have been perfect. Fishsticks is in Raleigh. You can check blanks out there. Keep an eye out for the Fishing Centers schedule and see what they are offering when. They offer more classes than just rod building. Most are free, all are very affordable. If they hold another rod building class before you get started, it is only a short ride to be shown exactly how to assemble a rod. For the rod building classes, Tom Carpenter covers the presentations, and I handle the actual demonstrations. Then both of us are available to help when students get in a bind.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Too bad Virginia doesn't do stuff like that. Cheap ba$tard$.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Too bad Virginia doesn't do stuff like that. Cheap ba$tard$.


A bus leaves VA everyday headed south.........


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

NCGUY, if you are serious about trying this, get with me. I will help you anyway possible. You will NOT save money doing it this way. Take that out of the equation. If you are wanting to have the satisfaction of catching a fish on a rod YOU built, we can make it happen.

Robert


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

nothing like nailing a large fish on a rod you built from scratch. built a 8 ft spinning rod on a blank I picked up at a Flea market. took it to the beach to test cast it. girlfriend said carry some clams with you and you can fish for a while. Second bait I put out got nailed by a 60# Black Drum (thats the rod on the right)

http://www1.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------

